# Buttermilk Powder



## KSL (Apr 14, 2009)

I bought a bag of buttermilk powder.... and have no idea what to do with it!  I'm sure I bought it with a purpose in mind, but I can't find any in my "to do" recipe pile that has buttermilk in it....

What should I do with it? LOL


----------



## kslo78 (Apr 14, 2009)

Try this previous forum post.
http://www.soapmakingforum.com/forum/vi ... highlight=


----------



## topcat (Apr 14, 2009)

I make a buttermilk & shea CP recipe and use 1 tablespoon buttermilk powder ppo and whisk it into 1/3 cup aloe juice (reserved from water amount for a 2# batch).  I add the aloe/milk mix to my oils and SB in well before adding the lye.  Next time I make this soap I will try just SBing the milk powder into the oils first.  It works fine with coconut milk powder, so it should be okay  :wink: 

I have also made some lovely milk bath blends using buttermilk powder.  I found them here:- http://aussiesoapsupplies.com.au/Milk-B ... -p-61.html  and played with them!

Tanya


----------



## Mandarin (Apr 14, 2009)

Turn that powder into buttermilk by adding it to the fluid of your choice.  I absolutely love buttermilk powder!


----------



## KSL (Apr 15, 2009)

eek!
I totally should have pre-empted by saying I don't make CP soaps   

Thank you for all the ideas but.... I haven't tried CP yet.
Actually, I was doign some research and thought I'd try HP before CP....
We'll see.. I'm too nervous right now! LOL

I'm checking out the links you sent, thank you both!


----------



## Jnette (Apr 15, 2009)

Do you have to keep the solution cold so it doesn't burn?  I am not very good at making milk soaps as I always seem to have it burn when the Lye is added.  But nevered tried powered milk.  I am thinking to try powered milk and see how that works.

thanks so much for the great info!


----------



## Guest (Apr 26, 2009)

I mix the milk powder with some of my oils and add it at trace .

Kitn


----------



## Jnette (Apr 27, 2009)

O OK, that sounds easier.  I think I will try that.

thanks!


----------



## momoffive (May 28, 2009)

I used powdered buttermilk in one of my recent soaps.  I added it at trace and it still caramelized.  It turned a nice brown color, but I was hoping that by adding it at the end it wouldn't turn brown.  I did use the in the mold oven process though.  I bet that's what was probably the culprit!


----------



## mrksem454 (May 4, 2010)

Well, Place 1 tablespoon of lemon juice into a measuring cup and fill to one cup level with regular milk. Stir and let set about 5 minutes. Use equal amounts of this in place of buttermilk powder. (whole milk works best but you can use 2%. Don't use skim or 1%.) You can use vinegar, but it will taste better and works more like buttermilk using the lemon juice.


----------



## dagmar88 (May 4, 2010)

:? why would you add lemon juice or vinegar?


----------



## Chay (May 4, 2010)

dagmar88 said:
			
		

> :? why would you add lemon juice or vinegar?


I'm just guessing here but probably to sour the milk.


----------



## Best Natural Soap (Jul 17, 2010)

yep- in baking, vinegar or lemon juice is added to regular milk to create a buttermilk substitute. It works really well for cakes, pancakes, etc. 

I use buttermilk powder for milk baths. Equal parts fine sea salt, cornstarch and buttermilk powder. Add about 2 ml. essential oils (lavender-- not usually one of my faves) is really good for this. It's so calming!


----------



## AZ Soaper (Jul 24, 2010)

I use buttermilk powder for a foaming(or plain) milk bath. I use goat, cow, coconut and buttermilks(all powdered) add finely ground oatmeal, honey powder, bakingsoda, cornstarch,borax, Oat flour, SLSa and fragrance. And when I am in a chocolate mood I add cocoa powder and chocolate FO. It's kinda pricey to make but Ooooooooo! It's decadant! :twisted:


----------



## Hazel (Jul 24, 2010)

Buttermilk is great. It has more lactic acid in it than yogurt. You could try it in a clay mask.

As an experiment, add the amount of buttermilk powder to approx 2 oz (56 g) distilled water to make it 100% "milk". Then slowly pour in about 1 oz (28 g) clay. You may have to use a little less or a little more clay to make it spreadable and not drippy. 

It won't make very much and if you don't like it then you haven't wasted very much. However, don't forget the preservative if you do like it and want a larger batch.

You could also add more to this if you decide you like it. Some additives you could add are colloidal oatmeal, glycerin, exfoliants and essential oils.


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2010)

I am using butter milk in my daily breakfast. I was also bought a bag of butter milk powder. one 3 spoon of butter milk 
one cup of hot water
3 pieces of almonds, grapes and very small peace of apples

Mix this ingredients and drink in morning, it is very good for health.


----------



## debbs (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi just seen this  topic, can i use any kind of powdered milk. Iam doing HP soap in crock pot, can i add milk powder say 1T ppo (would that be to much)  into a little of my oils or water blend to a slury  and then add it at the end of the cook. I did use coconut milk powder in the crock pot when cooking it it turned caramel colour. I want it to stay white this time.

What would be the nieces milk powder to use.


----------



## lisamaliga (Jul 17, 2012)

Buttermilk powder can be added to melt and pour soap base. Personally, I recommend the white soap base. 1 teaspoon per pound is all you need. You can sprinkle it into your melting soap base just before it's fully melted.


----------

